# Ratties in Kansas City need help



## Mabell7398 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am in an abusive relationship and need to Rehome my girls before I can leave. He is not someone who will take care of any of our animals and I need to get the girls to a safe place to live out their days.I have three female rats, who were once to be snake food. They will be two right before Mother's Day this year. And it would make their mom very happy to know they will be ok. Thanks


----------



## lovethoseratties (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh my heart goes out to you!! I so wish I could take them, I'm also in Kansas City. I hope you and your ratties both get into loving homes!


----------



## Mabell7398 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello. I need to bump this thread. One of my abusers kids has started hurting the animals in my house. No domestic abuse shelter will take me and my rats. I will have to surrender them to an animal shelter. Please someone help my three girls.


----------



## Mabell7398 (Feb 11, 2015)

Lovethoseratties:Thanks for your concern. If you know anyone else who might be willing to take them please put them in touch.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

How far are you from whitchita? Maybe if you call this group they could help you find homes for them. http://www.waalrescue.org


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

This is Michael in Topeka. I sent you a private message and I want to try and help you. I do have some safety concerns for myself and want to know the risks involved.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Wayside Waifs takes small animals. 3901 Martha Truman Road,
Kansas City, MO 64137
816-761-8151


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

If I were in KC instead of a few hours away I'd help out. Best of luck!


----------

